# Mobile Internet in Italy



## rendinara

Could anyone suggest a good mobile internet provider? We are currently looking at apartments to let but most are without internet and as we are not resident yet I presume this would be the only way to do it, apart from internet cafe's etc. I remember trying to buy an Italian sim card in Arpino about 4 years ago and being told by the shopkeeper I couldn't because I wasn't resident. This was later laughed at by an Italian friend but I wonder if this will be the case with mobile internet?


----------



## Swedegirl

rendinara said:


> Could anyone suggest a good mobile internet provider? We are currently looking at apartments to let but most are without internet and as we are not resident yet I presume this would be the only way to do it, apart from internet cafe's etc. I remember trying to buy an Italian sim card in Arpino about 4 years ago and being told by the shopkeeper I couldn't because I wasn't resident. This was later laughed at by an Italian friend but I wonder if this will be the case with mobile internet?


You have for instance vodaphone,wind and others.you can buy a stick with sim for around 29 euros a month if you want speed enough to watch movies,cheaper for lower speed.
But depending on where you live,one or another provider might not have coverage,or low coverage,so it is a good idea to check with different sims in your apartment and then buy the internet from the provider that has the highest coverage in the apartment itself.

you do not have to be a resident to buy mobile internet,but they will ask you for your passport,and they want a codiche fischale.(spell?)
If you yet don't have that,it is very easy for any expat to get.
hope this helps.


----------



## rendinara

*Thanks*

Thank you for that. I haven't actually been able to access this site for a while as ironically the internet wasn't working in the flat I'm in!


----------



## Angeldimana

Hi,

As far as i'm aware you don't need to be 'resident' although you'll need you codice fiscale.

We had the same problem when we moved and TBH found the mobile internet signal pretty useless.

They are too dependent on strong signals and need a stronger signal yield than a normal mobile phone. 

We found Vodafone the best although ive heard that TIM works on the same frequency and if so should give the same result. 
3 is the probably one of the cheapest but didn't work for us.
Maybe you'd get a better signal than us because we are quite rural in Le marche. 

In the end we ditched the mobile and went for a satellite internet system (tooway) and it works much better but is quite expensive and also has drawbacks - if you can i'd suggest just getting a fixed line adsl.

Good luck


----------



## rendinara

*Thanks*

Hi,
Thanks very much, my English mobile comes up with TIM constantly so perhaps that's telling me something. One thing, how do I get a codice fiscale?


----------



## Dido2

Hello, If you are in England anytime, you can get a codice fiscale from the Italian consulate in Manchester, you will need your passport 
Thanks very much, my English mobile comes up with TIM constantly so perhaps that's telling me something. One thing, how do I get a codice fiscale?[/QUOTE]


----------



## rendinara

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information.


----------



## rob22911

rendinara said:


> Could anyone suggest a good mobile internet provider? We are currently looking at apartments to let but most are without internet and as we are not resident yet I presume this would be the only way to do it, apart from internet cafe's etc. I remember trying to buy an Italian sim card in Arpino about 4 years ago and being told by the shopkeeper I couldn't because I wasn't resident. This was later laughed at by an Italian friend but I wonder if this will be the case with mobile internet?


Hi 
I have TIM internet mobile you do need a codice fiscale which you can obtain from the government office near to where you are it is pretty straight forward 1 form to fill in and copy of passport and the shop will also ask for either a copy of your passport or driving licence
I paid 99 euros one off charge for 40 hours internet per month for 12 months however have discovered it wasn't enough so topped up an extra 100 hours per month for an extra 19 euros per month plus 5 euros admin you can buy 100 hours per month for 12 months for 149 euros one off charge or they might have other packages TIM is ok if you are in an area where the signal is good sometimes I have to travel to places I've found by default to get a good signal lucky I have laptop but you have to be patient sometimes,hope this helps
Rob


----------



## enzocchio

*internet in italy*

when u go there u will need to find an electronic usb card device there about 50euros a month for unlimited access note try to get 3quotes a good rule of tumb if u questions let me know 
vincenzo




rendinara said:


> Could anyone suggest a good mobile internet provider? We are currently looking at apartments to let but most are without internet and as we are not resident yet I presume this would be the only way to do it, apart from internet cafe's etc. I remember trying to buy an Italian sim card in Arpino about 4 years ago and being told by the shopkeeper I couldn't because I wasn't resident. This was later laughed at by an Italian friend but I wonder if this will be the case with mobile internet?


----------



## italy

just to add agreement with all that has been said before.. the usb stick can work well but each area is dependant on how your provider has a signal.. and its very important that they do not switch providers.. for instance we tried 3 first and found it was costing a fortune because it was always switched to tim.. we then moved to tim.. who were fine.. i think they most probaly have the best coverage in Italy and new clients get offered quite good deals..

the usb stick for the signal will cost as they have said around the 90 euro mark.. and then a fixed price per month..we had one which cost 20 euro per month cannot remeber how many megs.. the choice nowadays although i am not tech up to date is the i-phones.. i couldnt live with it.. small keyboard and screen but they are cheaper in terms of running costs than internet keys for laptops.. although what they advertise and the prices are always very complicated.. 

an mobile phone connection usually but not always signifies a good internet connection.. because the internet runs on a different signal .. again its tech stuff and i believe its something to do with gprs.. but that can be slow.. as the signal gets split between users.. so speed is very dependant on how busty the system gets.. you then get further tech stuff.. edge.. umts .. all these are one step ahead and faster than gprs.. and its this connection with your provider that will mean almosyt normal landline adsl broadband speeds or almost dial up speeds.. 

i would go with tim say... and see but be prepared for having to change.. if you have an adress then i would check at the shop what sort of signal you will be able to get and what generation of connection.... is provided via the tower that has the equipment to your area .. if you go to a local tim shop you should be able to get answers .. they have young people working that know everything and will baffle you with science..

if you go on wikipedia you will be able to read about all the different signals that i mentioned above.. and hopefully be able to sort out the best provider the first time around..,

should say we have broadband/adsl in our office via fastweb..providing you can give an address they will install the unit.. give you a telephone and a box for wireless and or hard wire connections..and it costs us i think around 40 euro a month unlimited service..plus free calls to Italian landlines.. for us its worth it.. and i do believe telecom italia..do it cheaper but i just do not like them as a company and fastweb seem to have a better concept of customer service...


----------



## pinkharley

you can get an unofficial codice fiscale from another site. But sionce this is my first post it won't let me share it.

but if you go to "blogfromitaly" and add dot com, then search for "how-to-create-a-codice-fiscale".. 

hopefullly you can find it, maybe some one with priviledges can find it and share the link.

it was quick and easy to print out right away - we'll see how it works next week.


----------



## pinkharley

Also National Geographic has some great advice if you are from the US going to Italy and need short term cell service.
The website is cellularabroad and then dot com then "/italycellService.php" in case you can't follow the logical links.

This is a very good explanation and I wish I had started there first.


----------



## Zen-Ghost

Thanks for the advice on the codice fiscale.

Best
Alan


----------



## hivoltage

*Internet options for Italy*

Italia wifi also offer various options for internet in Italy.
They guarantee 100% coverage at high speeds throughout the country, regardless of mountains, poor weather etc! -through either wimax or satellite connections.
They have a variety of packages on offer to suit all budgets and have English-speaking staff and technicians - a real bonus!
Check out their website and be sure to look at their Comparison page to see how they fare against companies like Tooway etc.


----------



## emanuele

As a Carrier, I would strongly recommend 3.
You can buy a pay-as-you-go" SIM with the "SuperInternet" option.
It costs you 5€ a month and gives you 3GB traffic. 
Moreover: you can use the internet in UK, Honk Kong, and few other countries with no additional costs. Have a look at the website.


----------



## Searain

rendinara said:


> Could anyone suggest a good mobile internet provider? We are currently looking at apartments to let but most are without internet and as we are not resident yet I presume this would be the only way to do it, apart from internet cafe's etc.


Your best bet is Vodaphone, they got by far the best signal/coverage pretty much everywhere but in Sardegna (where Tiscali and Wind rule), their USB receivers are reliable (my dad's been using one for the past year and a half and he hasn't had any issue yet) and their rates aren't bad. 

Look them up, hope it helps.


----------



## Rosiecheeks

I just purchased a USB stick from Vodaphone. They asked for our passports, but did not require the codice fiscale. They had a promotion and I was able to get 3 months internet access, and the stick. I topped up with an extra 5 megs (29 Euros) so that I could skype and watch videos. I can't tell you the exact cost, but it was very reasonable compared to rates in Canada.
If I go over the 10 megs allowed, the connection will revert to the type that does not allow skype or videos, but it will not charge me more. If I want more, I can top up for another 29 euros for another 5 megs.
Having said that, the connection does NOT work in the apartment! I have to be outside or litterally sitting in the window! When it works, it works well, but it does not always work!
The guy at Vodaphone was very helpful and spoke English (Vodaphone in Venice, near Rialto bridge). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## luisloquo

Hello there, well I am working for one of the four Mobile Operators in Italy but I won't say which one for obvious reasons.

Everything is based on coverage. Saying that Tim works and Vodafone does not or 3 works and Wind does not is silly.

All non-virtual operators so: 3, Tim, Vodafone, Wind do work but you need good coverage so the best is to test them all.

I would suggest you NOT TO use the USB Key since they are usually operator-lock and they depend on your operating system, plus they give you connection to 1 device at once etc lots of drawbacks

The best option is then a non-locked WiFi Router and then you can get as many SIMs as you can to test all the providers and get to know which one is the best for you.

The best in the place where you current are in...changing the flat might need to change the operator as well, depending on which one is the best in that area.

You don't need to be any resident. You just need your passport and fiscal code which can also be generated online since it is just an algorythm to which you feed your lastname, first name, date of birth and country of birth and it generates 16 alphanumeric digit

U won't be able to get a contract with a monthly fee (usually between 5 to 30 euros) since you might not have an italian bank account or italian credit card but you will be able to get a prepaid SIM with a plan which can be based on time (hours) or trafic (3gb/month or 500mb/day etc)

I am doing these plans to expats every day, they are very common in here

Hope the above helps, cheers


----------



## tommyback

TEP WiFi box, small enough to carry in your pocket, gives you wifi everywhere in Italy, expensive though, 5 Euro per day.
The cheapest way is a TIM sms card, prepaid, around 10 E for a month, 300 MB - 1 GB, depending on what you pay. Use your phone as a router.


----------

